# Where do you smoke in the winter time when it's cold outside?



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

For those of you banished to the outside, where do you go when it's cold out?

Luckily, I'm in Florida, so it rarely gets below freezing, and I usually sit on the porch, but I'm thinking of a small heater for those nights when I want an 60-90 minute smoke.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Only place I can my mind.

I remember the smokes I have enjoyed and I read reviews and imagine...


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Heated garage with a smoke ejector :ss


----------



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

Anywhere I want! It's Houston Texas BABY!


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

K Baz said:


> Only place I can my mind.
> 
> I remember the smokes I have enjoyed and I read reviews and imagine...


Ditto, except here in Calgary we have the benefit of chinooks about once per month through the winter. If the chinook is strong enough it can pop the temperature up from -10 below to +15 above (celcius, so about 14F to 60F) for the day or in lucky cases for a couple of days. Even if it just gets barely above freezing that still feels so nice it's time to get outside and have a smoke.


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

In the car on the way to and from work or the B&M.


----------



## JPad (Oct 22, 2009)

Just got banished to the garage, but i got me a few comfy chairs and a great heater so i have the basics to survive.

But i will show the little lady when i weld the garage door shut, lay bsome carpet ans install the flat pannel.....see how she like getting the snow off her car this winter!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

It depends on how cold it really is. If its not too terrible, I'll start a fire in my fire pit (its elevated so it wont get wet) and sit outside. If its too cold for that then I'll go to my local lounge. I have to buy $15 of smokes to use the lounge, but hey, more sticks never hurt anyone.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

I turned to my car last night for comfort. I could pull my wireless signal from my parking spot, so I dragged the laptop out, threw some Pink Floyd on, and cranked up the heater a bit. Worked out just fine.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

ZedR2 said:


> Heated garage with a smoke ejector :ss


What do you use for a smoke ejector?

Ted


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

woodted said:


> What do you use for a smoke ejector?
> 
> Ted


From the looks of that Rolex on his wrist, I'd say a couple of illegal immigrants inhaling the smoke then going outside and exhaling, back and forth. :lol:


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

roughrider said:


> From the looks of that Rolex on his wrist, I'd say a couple of illegal immigrants inhaling the smoke then going outside and exhaling, back and forth. :lol:


:rofl::r

That is some funny stuff there.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

roughrider said:


> From the looks of that Rolex on his wrist, I'd say a couple of illegal immigrants inhaling the smoke then going outside and exhaling, back and forth. :lol:


I only noticed the cigar!:wink:


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

I have been going outside for now, but in chilly wisconsin that won't last long. I have a bar about 2 blocks from my house and they will let me enjoy one there, so that's what it will be for this winter. No clue for next winter when the smoking ban comes into play. I just may have to let the wife hit the casino once a week, so i can have a stick.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> I have been going outside for now, but in chilly wisconsin that won't last long. I have a bar about 2 blocks from my house and they will let me enjoy one there, so that's what it will be for this winter. No clue for next winter when the smoking ban comes into play. I just may have to let the wife hit the casino once a week, so i can have a stick.


Scott,

I thought all of Madison was smoke free. What bar are you going to?

Ted


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

woodted said:


> Scott,
> 
> I thought all of Madison was smoke free. What bar are you going to?
> 
> Ted


I live in Janesville, need to fix my profile.

I go to East Side Sports oub in JVL.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

My second floor TV room.

I think today might qualify. Just looked out the window and it looks like someone just shook up a snow globe. Flakes are about the size of my Xicar cutter.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

I am still going outside, but by the time I leave work at 4:00, make the hour drive home, eat dinner and such, its getting pretty dark and cold. I am hoping to do a little cleaning/shelf building/organizing in the garage and set up the camp chair in there for the winter. All I need is a laptop computer and I'd be all set.


----------



## Arge (Oct 13, 2009)

kellzey said:


> For those of you banished to the outside, where do you go when it's cold out?
> 
> Luckily, I'm in Florida, so it rarely gets below freezing, and I usually sit on the porch, but I'm thinking of a small heater for those nights when I want an 60-90 minute smoke.


I am also in Florida and for me it is not fun to be sitting outside for more than an hour when it gets below 50's. A small heater is a good idea.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Arge said:


> I am also in Florida and for me it is not fun to be sitting outside for more than an hour when it gets below 50's. A small heater is a good idea.


I know it's all relative, but dam 50? I would be out there in shorts! LOL


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> I know it's all relative, but dam 50? I would be out there in shorts! LOL


That's what I was thinking. :target: I'd have no problem smoking outside at 50 degrees.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks like I will be investing in a little quartz heater, and set up shop in the garage and/or porch. Mostly it can be windy and chilly here in Florida... nothing like you northerners get... LOL


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

abgoosht said:


> Anywhere I want! It's Houston Texas BABY!


I'm from Houston, but I live in South Carolina. I smoke in my man cave.

Dustin's My Man Cave Photo Album - MySpace Photos


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

dustinhayden said:


> I'm from Houston, but I live in South Carolina. I smoke in my man cave.
> 
> Dustin's My Man Cave Photo Album - MySpace Photos


Wow! Dunno if I am jealous of the man cave or all that you have accomplished, most likely both.


----------



## CURIUM (Sep 7, 2009)

Right now its in a garage in front of a space heater...
any tips to get the garage a little warmer? 
extra insulation? propane heater?


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

dustinhayden said:


> I'm from Houston, but I live in South Carolina. I smoke in my man cave.
> 
> Dustin's My Man Cave Photo Album - MySpace Photos


Will you adopt me? That cave is awesome!


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> I know it's all relative, but dam 50? I would be out there in shorts! LOL


+1:amen:


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

i bought one of them forced air propane heaters and just sit in the garage


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Usally @ my B&M... Great staff, great selection, great company....Great place period! They've been constantly improving & just became a Davidoff White Label dealer. The owners are good people too! 

I really consider myself lucky to have such nice place to hang out with the fellow BOTL.:nod:


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

dubels said:


> Wow! Dunno if I am jealous of the man cave or all that you have accomplished, most likely both.


Thank you very much! I'm definitely a lucky/blessed man that has been dealt a pretty fair hand.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

danmcmartin said:


> Will you adopt me? That cave is awesome!


BOTL you're welcome anytime! Thank you.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

My wife and I smoke in the house. She enjoys a good cigar as much as I do. We do have a man cave we try to stick to but she can't always smoke in their.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Mr Mojo Risin said:


> My wife and I smoke in the house. She enjoys a good cigar as much as I do. We do have a man cave we try to stick to but she can't always smoke in their.


A wife that enjoys cigars...priceless! You're a lucky man my friend.


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

Count me in as a garage guy. I have a wonderful couch out there. Just have to take the time to use it.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

dustinhayden said:


> I'm from Houston, but I live in South Carolina. I smoke in my man cave.
> 
> Dustin's My Man Cave Photo Album - MySpace Photos


Wow, *sweeeet setup*! I bet you stay home a lot.

And thanks for doing what you did there Dustin.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

variable said:


> Wow, *sweeeet setup*! I bet you stay home a lot.
> 
> And thanks for doing what you did there Dustin.


Thank you, you're welcome, and thanks for your support. I do stay home a lot. My nearest B&M is an hour away, but I try to go there on the weekends.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

CURIUM said:


> Right now its in a garage in front of a space heater...
> any tips to get the garage a little warmer?
> extra insulation? propane heater?


If your garage is set up for 220 to run a compressor or whatever buy an 220 electric heater , they work great and you can get it as warm as you like in there in the middle of winter but i usually keep my garage @ 55F all the time :ss


----------



## iride (Jan 25, 2009)

In the garage like everybody else...gotta get some TV out there. Drag the laptop out sometimes and watch what I can find. Need a heater that's warm and quiet. What's a smoke ejector?


----------



## JeffNYC (Oct 9, 2009)

Anyone have good recommendations for window fans? I'm thinking of making a smoking area in my basement. Any opinion on one Lasko 16" window fan vs. two smaller twin 8" or 9" fans on two separate windows? I was thinking of opening another window a little and run a fan from the other side of the room towards the window fan(s). Thoughts?


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

JeffNYC said:


> Anyone have good recommendations for window fans? I'm thinking of making a smoking area in my basement. Any opinion on one Lasko 16" window fan vs. two smaller twin 8" or 9" fans on two separate windows? I was thinking of opening another window a little and run a fan from the other side of the room towards the window fan(s). Thoughts?


I'm a Firefighter and what you are describing is what we call 'Pure Positive Pressure' ventilation ...

One fan will pull in clean cold air and the other fan will push/blow out the smoke , it actually works pretty good but you will feel one heck of a breeze and you will also lose allot of heat too , I suggest just the one fan pushing the smoke out , no breeze will be felt at all but there will still be some heat loss , this is the method that I use in my garage in the winter :ss


----------



## JeffNYC (Oct 9, 2009)

Installed the Lasko 16" window fan in a window in my basement and it works great. Keep it on medium while I'm smoking, on high for 15 minutes after or so. Can't tell I smoke down here at all. Very, very happy and highly recommend it for $50.


----------



## CJZ (Mar 22, 2009)

Just got off my front porch in Cleveland, sometimes it's worth it to freeze your a** off in the winter like tonight, but other times when smoking in the garage gets old I just head to the nearest cigar lounge and try to cram in 2-3 sticks.


----------



## mb2006 (Aug 16, 2009)

still outside ... :smow:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

JeffNYC said:


> Installed the Lasko 16" window fan in a window in my basement and it works great. Keep it on medium while I'm smoking, on high for 15 minutes after or so. Can't tell I smoke down here at all. Very, very happy and highly recommend it for $50.


I'm liking this idea in that I have an above ground basement that is huge but it is stubbed in. I am thinking of putting in an exhaust fan just so I can do down there and keep my heater and use this as my mancave. Thx for the update.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

My garage aka Mancave. But it doesn't get that cold out here in Socal. Slaterstogies and I are trying to get this heater going for the colder nights.


----------



## Drkold (Aug 7, 2009)

usually have to wait untill its warmer but sometimes Ill sit outside as long as its ~45+ its workable.


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Michigan winters get down to -5 F with wind chill (Damn Lakes), so I'm saving up for one of those big heat disks from Costco.

Have to smoke in the garage, but at least a heat disk will help. WINTER WILL NOT DEFEAT ME!!


----------



## kid smoker (Oct 13, 2009)

I smoke in the attached sitting room of our bedroom. Quite frankly, there are those who do not like this.

My wife insisted on purchasing a 100 year old home on a city street. It has no garage. That is the kind of situation in which she grew up and she is comfortable. I offered to build her a new home with an extra thousand square feet and a three car garage on a couple of acres for the same price but she declined.

I told her the option is still open. 

Maybe I can smoke her out?


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

kid smoker said:


> Maybe I can smoke her out?


Go for it. 

Actually, be careful, you might lose a wife. Continue at your own risk.


----------



## kid smoker (Oct 13, 2009)

GTCharged said:


> Go for it.
> 
> Actually, be careful, you might lose a wife. Continue at your own risk.


"A woman is only a woman, but a good cigar is a Smoke."

Rudyard Kipling, "The Betrothed"


----------



## thebigfoot (Dec 1, 2009)

My garage as well :Z


----------

